# Mold...



## SaskMud (Jun 9, 2010)

A while back I did my 1st coat in a bathroom and got spots of mold on the wall, I bleached the F**k out of it and it dissapeared.. But just wondering if anyone else has ever run into the same problem, it appeared the next day when I came back and the 1st coat was dry.. Any ways to avoid this?


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

I'd guess it was the rock, not the mud. Where did the mold appear?


----------



## SaskMud (Jun 9, 2010)

It appeared in a bathroom, on the 1st coat.


----------



## mds120 (Nov 22, 2009)

*Mud Can Mold Also*

You can have mold in the mud also but should have seen it and smelled it when you put it on.

Our standard practice when finding mold is to first not guarantee it will not return. You can't get insurance for mold in a homeowners policy even.

When we find mold we cut out all the effected areas. We use mold killer, not bleach, and scrub the molded areas. If we have to cut down to the stud wall we kill the mold and use a latex spray paint over the areas that once had mold after it dries. Then replace the drywall. If the area is prone to mold we use a mold resistant drywall.


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

Is the proper cfm fan installed in that bathroom??


----------



## SaskMud (Jun 9, 2010)

I used Aquaboard/ mold resistant board.. after 2x of bleach and letting it sit for 4 days it was all gone, and then we continued finished up and got paid, I told the client to call me ASAP if the mold cam back. There was not good venilation in there, small dark bathroom, without my lights I would be like Ray Charles in there, minus the heroine, pianos and the african americanness... lol


----------

